# problem with subversion checkout on FreeBSD 10



## mrjayviper (May 4, 2014)

I have a fresh install of FreeBSD (actually several as I keep on getting errors). I used guided partitioning and ZFS-on-root options during installation.

I then installed subversion on first boot via pkg(). When I try to check out /usr/src via subversion, I was initially getting 
	
	



```
bus error (core dumped)
```
 on the IDE HDD. I switched to a SATA HDD and now I'm getting the same error above and a new one as well. 
	
	



```
segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
 This often happens 5 to 10 minutes into the checkout.

I have now installed 9.2 from a CD on the SATA HDD. I have installed subversion via `pkg_add`. I ran checkout and it's been running for 20+ minutes and no errors at all.

Any ideas what could be wrong?

Edit: It's been running for around 40 minutes now and still no errors. It's a very different experience compared to checking out on FreeBSD 10 that's for sure.

Edit: Completed `svn` checkout on 9.2. Something is definitely wrong with 10 IMHO. My Intel board can't boot from it (without additional hacks it seems).


----------



## wblock@ (May 4, 2014)

Works here, but I always build from ports.  `svnlite` is built-in, and if it produces the same errors, I'd say it's a hardware problem.  Otherwise, maybe a problem with the package, or one of the dependencies.


----------



## mrjayviper (May 4, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Works here, but I always build from ports.  `svnlite` is built-in, and if it produces the same errors, I'd say it's a hardware problem.  Otherwise, maybe a problem with the package, or one of the dependencies.



I'll try with svnlite on the IDE HDD or on another SATA HDD I have here. FreeBSD9.2 is working nicely on the SATA HDD so I don't want to touch that anymore.

I doubt it's a hardware problem too. I tried FreeBSD 10 on the same SATA HDD and I got `subversion` problems whereas I didn't get any on 9.2.

ps. Does `svnlite` uses the same commands as the normal subversion? thanks again


----------



## wblock@ (May 4, 2014)

`svnlite` is just a pared-down copy of Subversion built into the base system.  It's the same program, so the commands are the same.  Because it does not have dependencies on packages or ports, it should eliminate that as a possible problem.


----------



## tingo (May 4, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the hint about svnlite - I didn't know that it was built in. Nice!


----------



## mrjayviper (May 4, 2014)

I just installed FreeBSD 10 on the IDE HDD and I'm running svnlite right now. My initial thoughts are my previous problems are gone. I would've seen an error by now using `subversion`.

Thanks wblock 

update: more than 2 hours into the checkout and still no errors!!!


----------

